
Never Drink Enough Water During the Day? - albird
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-smart-bottle-that-gives-you-more-time-for-life#/
======
mikece
Maybe I cannot relate because I drink 4 to 6 liters of water per day but do
people really need to be electronically prompted to drink enough water? (On
the flip side, I also don’t need a watch to tell me to get up and walk around
— because I drink 4 to 6 liters of water a day...)

~~~
albird
I sit at my desk like a drone and drink very little water, but I do see where
you're coming from. The nanny state we live in, people need to be told to do
anything - look at fitbit...Its time to walk!

------
alpaca128
> Electronic waste is the fastest growing waste stream. We don't want to be
> part of the problem!

...while advertising a water bottle containing electronics.

~~~
albird
do you drink plastic water bottles?

~~~
alpaca128
I use a metal bottle when I'm not at home. For me those work best because they
usually have much larger openings.

~~~
albird
you are part of a small minority.

There are more plastic water bottles being sold in the UK for instance than
ever – and robust growth is expected for brands using alternative materials
despite widespread campaigns to reduce single-use items.

